# Anyone tried Faital Pro Compression drivers



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

As in title. Trying to pick out some drivers for my next build. They will be paired with a set of mini horns. Thinking about the HF104. The tangerine style phase plug seems interesting and the price isn't too bad, I'm trying to stay under 150 per CD.

FaitalPRO HF104 1" Neodymium Compression Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2-Bolt

Other brand driver I've been eyeing is the Celestion CDX1-1430. I know Celestion are considered very good when working on a budget. This one seemed like the best price/spec ratio of their models.

http://celestion.com/product/50/cdx11430/

Install will be a 3 way, so I dont' need a low crossover point. Odds are I'll be crossing between 1500-2200hz, 24db depending how everything sounds.

My last set of horns were mini's mated to so B&C DE500. I enjoyed those quite a bit, but they are long gone and out of my price range. I tend to like detailed upper end response. I think that's also why I prefer the mini horn bodies.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

T3mpest said:


> As in title. Trying to pick out some drivers for my next build. They will be paired with a set of mini horns. Thinking about the HF104. The tangerine style phase plug seems interesting and the price isn't too bad, I'm trying to stay under 150 per CD.
> 
> FaitalPRO HF104 1" Neodymium Compression Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2-Bolt
> 
> ...


I've tryed the cdx1-1430
There very nice and smooth , tons of breakup below 2.5k it's more a tweeter than anything but it sounds very good, 

The Bc de10 is a good one also I have those , I like the Bc better. 

My next compression drivers will be the esaudio.

Above 2.5k I'm very happy with the 2408H original ones with genuine diaphs. 
It's one of the best I've used. The cd10nd is good as well, but needs a dedicated eq to make sound right for some reason.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

oabeieo said:


> I've tryed the cdx1-1430
> There very nice and smooth , tons of breakup below 2.5k it's more a tweeter than anything but it sounds very good,
> 
> The Bc de10 is a good one also I have those , I like the Bc better.
> ...


I have a set of DE10's laying around that I have never heard. Shouldn't surprise me that the are nice drivers even at $50 a CD since B&C tends to make solid products. I suppose I'll use those for a while and simply upgrade when the itch gets to me


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

I have actually heard very good things about this driver from Parts Express.
Dayton Audio D250P-8 1" Polyimide Compression Horn Driver

The response file looks pretty clean but looking at the impedance chart there is definitely something going on between 2.5K and 5K.

I got my ES Audio drivers last week...just waiting on my horn bodies now.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

dawaro said:


> I have actually heard very good things about this driver from Parts Express.
> Dayton Audio D250P-8 1" Polyimide Compression Horn Driver
> 
> The response file looks pretty clean but looking at the impedance chart there is definitely something going on between 2.5K and 5K.
> ...


Does that impdiance chart in reference have a harm attached to it? That would make sense if you see wierd stuff? Horns always have two peaks. Or was it a plane wave measurement maybe? .....


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

T3mpest said:


> I have a set of DE10's laying around that I have never heard. Shouldn't surprise me that the are nice drivers even at $50 a CD since B&C tends to make solid products. I suppose I'll use those for a while and simply upgrade when the itch gets to me


Oh Dood the de10 is solid. And tiny. What midrange are you going to use?


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

oabeieo said:


> Oh Dood the de10 is solid. And tiny. What midrange are you going to use?


depends. Midrange will be fabbed into place on top of a panel I have in my kicks. I know it's big enough for a 6.5, I may be able to get an 8 down there if I make my new panel a touch bigger than the stock one.

If I do a 6.5, likely the audax PR170M0 or the b&C 6MD38. Maybe a newer B&C driver if they have anything out by this summer that tickles my fancy better to try out.

Midbass will likely be a beyma or B&C 8 or 10, depending how big i can fab into the door/footwell. Still haven't decided 100% on midbass location yet. I'd like to get it all in my floor, but I know I'll lose some width if I do it deep in the floor. However, I do have room behind my pedals and my floor extend deep in this vehicle. Odds are it'll end up in the door, I think trying to get it all down on the floor will be too much when I actually attempt it, but we shall see.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

T3mpest said:


> depends. Midrange will be fabbed into place on top of a panel I have in my kicks. I know it's big enough for a 6.5, I may be able to get an 8 down there if I make my new panel a touch bigger than the stock one.
> 
> If I do a 6.5, likely the audax PR170M0 or the b&C 6MD38. Maybe a newer B&C driver if they have anything out by this summer that tickles my fancy better to try out.
> 
> Midbass will likely be a beyma or B&C 8 or 10, depending how big i can fab into the door/footwell. Still haven't decided 100% on midbass location yet. I'd like to get it all in my floor, but I know I'll lose some width if I do it deep in the floor. However, I do have room behind my pedals and my floor extend deep in this vehicle. Odds are it'll end up in the door, I think trying to get it all down on the floor will be too much when I actually attempt it, but we shall see.


Behind the pedals! 
Super jealous !


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

oabeieo said:


> Behind the pedals!
> Super jealous !


yeah, it'll be an interesting fab job, but my pedal does NOT do to the floor when I press it in all the way and my feet aren't even ballparking it as I'm 5'5 with short legs and fairly long arms for my height, so my seat position is back a ways compared to where you might expect.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

T3mpest said:


> yeah, it'll be an interesting fab job, but my pedal does NOT do to the floor when I press it in all the way and my feet aren't even ballparking it as I'm 5'5 with short legs and fairly long arms for my height, so my seat position is back a ways compared to where you might expect.


What kind of car is it ? All I can immagine is a big brake booster right in the way. 

Is it like a old Porsche or a 70s vw ?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Check in the ones on diysoundgroup as well. The dna360 is $80 each and works right with the freq range you are desiring

http://www.diysoundgroup.com/compression-drivers.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> Check in the ones on diysoundgroup as well. The dna360 is $80 each and works right with the freq range you are desiring
> 
> Compression Drivers DIY Sound Group
> 
> ...


Too big for mini horns at 4.7"?


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

oabeieo said:


> What kind of car is it ? All I can immagine is a big brake booster right in the way.
> 
> Is it like a old Porsche or a 70s vw ?


2009 cadillac SRX. The panels on the sides, the pic you can see the pasenger side quite well is where I plan on doing 1 set of drivers. There is a stock hole into the side of the car behind it as well, just need to take a metal cutting saw to enlarge it some.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> Check in the ones on diysoundgroup as well. The dna360 is $80 each and works right with the freq range you are desiring
> 
> Compression Drivers DIY Sound Group
> 
> ...


That's a hundred decibel scale they're using... industry standard is fifty decibels.

By using a scale that's twice as high, it obscures the fact that the response is bad.

Years ago, Geddes mentioned that he had an opportunity to buy knock-offs of the B&C drivers that were being cloned in China. Though the price was less than half of the originals, he passed because the quality was poor. A couple years later, Dayton and Denovo released these clones.

I'm surprised B&C still does business with Parts Express when they sell these things.

I'm cheap and I bought four of the PE clones because I'm stupid. They're not good.

My "go-to" for good and cheap compression drivers is Celestion. Celestion and Kef are owned by the same company, and it shows in the quality of their product.

If you're willing to spend a few bucks more, consider JBL or BMS.

I have not tried Faital compression drivers, but I have tried their midranges and the ones I've used were overprices and comparable in quality to what you would get from MCM.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Patrick Bateman said:


> That's a hundred decibel scale they're using... industry standard is fifty decibels.
> 
> By using a scale that's twice as high, it obscures the fact that the response is bad.
> 
> ...


Celestion was another brand I had looked pretty hard at and knew I could get it for a fair price.. Right now I don't have JBL or BMS income lmao. Since I still found the DE10's though I'll probably rock those for a while and see what i think.


----------

